# February 3rd BMQ



## Colta (9 Jan 2014)

Hey all! Just got the call today!! Going in for AVS Tech. Figured I'd start this and hopefully meet up with some fellow recruits going in on the same day.


----------



## Wysiecki (11 Jan 2014)

I got the call yesterday!  I'm going into ACISS.


----------



## Colta (12 Jan 2014)

Congrats! It's exciting... I'm glad to hear of someone else who is going the same time I am. I wonder if we're going to be in the same platoon? I know there are 2 platoons starting on Feb 3rd. Where are you from? I'm from Saint John, New Brunswick.


----------



## Wysiecki (12 Jan 2014)

Congrats to you as well! I'm from Victoria, B.C. I'm really excited for it. A couple of my friends are going to be there too. One of them started yesterday, and the other back in November.


----------



## wiseloonies (13 Jan 2014)

I would like to know if the force test will be apply for the BMQ or the express test.


----------



## marinemech (13 Jan 2014)

@wise

Any platoon beginning after 2/1/14 will be doing FORCE unless otherwise stated upon arrival


----------



## wiseloonies (13 Jan 2014)

I will begin february 10th  thank you


----------



## matt54321 (14 Jan 2014)

flying out feb 1st for infantry. just got the call today!!!


----------



## FRENJOER (14 Jan 2014)

Hey, got my call last thursday. Ill be flying out on feb 1st from halifax, Anyone else flying out the same day from Halifax?? Going in as Supply tech.


----------



## Colta (15 Jan 2014)

I'm flying out Feb 1rst from Saint John, NB.... glad to hear from another Maritimer. Has anyone found out which platoon they're going to be on? I know there are two going in, I just haven't got any of my paper work to find which I'm in yet.


----------



## Wysiecki (15 Jan 2014)

I haven't heard anything about which platoon I'm going to be in. I assume that they tell you that at your swearing in?


----------



## Colta (15 Jan 2014)

I think so... some people have had their paperwork sent to them prior to their swearing in and I guess it said on that... The recruiter that called me to give my offer said she'd be sending paperwork... but I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## matt54321 (16 Jan 2014)

anyone else going infantry in this bmq. looking at this one and the jan 27, im starting to feel like the odd man out. aswell, is there anyone from BC heading in?


----------



## Wysiecki (17 Jan 2014)

I'm from BC. I'm not going infantry though. Where in the province are you from?


----------



## matt54321 (17 Jan 2014)

vancouver island. in the comox valley. you?


----------



## Wysiecki (17 Jan 2014)

Nice, a fellow islander. I'm in Victoria.


----------



## matt54321 (17 Jan 2014)

right on. u swearing in on the 23rd?


----------



## Wysiecki (17 Jan 2014)

Nope, on the 20th. Do you drive down to vic for yours?


----------



## matt54321 (17 Jan 2014)

sure do. heading down there for a 930 start


----------



## Wysiecki (17 Jan 2014)

You're going to have to be up early, eh? I would probably have stayed in a hotel.


----------



## Colta (18 Jan 2014)

Bleh... I swear in on the 23rd. I have to be there for 0800 and cause I'm just that lucky, I live an hour and a half from the CFRC. Ah well.  ;D


----------



## gpen89 (18 Jan 2014)

Hey guys my name is Nick, I got the call last week and will be heading to st.jean for feb 1st.
I'm from Victoria, I think I saw a couple other guys on here from the island!
Enrollment on Jan 23rd in Victoria. Just thought I would say hi haha.


----------



## Colta (18 Jan 2014)

gpen89 said:
			
		

> Hey guys my name is Nick, I got the call last week and will be heading to st.jean for feb 1st.
> I'm from Victoria, I think I saw a couple other guys on here from the island!
> Enrollment on Jan 23rd in Victoria. Just thought I would say hi haha.



Howdy! Lots of you guys from the West Coast. What trade are you going in for?


----------



## gpen89 (18 Jan 2014)

Yeah seems to be. I'm going in for weapons engeering technician.


----------



## Colta (19 Jan 2014)

flexo4000 said:
			
		

> I already got sworn in on January 17th, I fly out on February 1st, I got into the infantry. I'm also from B.C.



Welcome! Are you getting excited yet?


----------



## shunting89 (19 Jan 2014)

Good luck and see you all their. Im going in january 27th on platoon 0020E. I cant wait, going to be a great expirence.


----------



## matt54321 (20 Jan 2014)

flexo4000 said:
			
		

> I already got sworn in on January 17th, I fly out on February 1st, I got into the infantry. I'm also from B.C.



good to see a fellow infanteer. i was starting to feel alone. glad to see a buncha bc boys heading in.


----------



## Wysiecki (20 Jan 2014)

I swore in today, I was the only one at the ceremony, the guy said the one on the 23rd is going to be pretty big.


----------



## matt54321 (20 Jan 2014)

what all did you need to bring. did you find out your platoon?


----------



## Wysiecki (20 Jan 2014)

Nope, I didn't. All I had to bring were all the forms that were sent to me in the email, minus the security clearance one, he didn't even look at that.


----------



## matt54321 (20 Jan 2014)

did he say where to bring the security clearance form?


----------



## Wysiecki (20 Jan 2014)

Just to our BMQ course, I'd have it ready if i were you, just in case.


----------



## matt54321 (21 Jan 2014)

got it. cheers for the info


----------



## DAA (21 Jan 2014)

Here is a "tip" for everyone.  You may need that form several times during your first year of service, for one thing or another.

So I would suggest to have multiple copies available and or completing it in electronic format and saving it to a stick so you will always have it available when the need arises.

Those forms can be found here under "Security Screening" and you want the TBS 330-60 --->  http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/tbsf-fsct/index-eng.asp

Good luck!


----------



## Medtech45 (22 Jan 2014)

Internal service error ?


----------



## marinemech (22 Jan 2014)

try the below, i got a copy before she sank


----------



## Colta (22 Jan 2014)

Bah! Getting so excited/nervous/anxious/freaked out. Swearing in tomorrow AM and then it's just another 8 days till I fly out. Any one else getting the nervous jitters? Just doesn't feel like there's enough time in the day to get eveything done. (packing/cleaning/sorting)


----------



## DAA (22 Jan 2014)

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> Internal service error ?



Yup, the TBS Website has been doing that for a couple of days now.


----------



## Medtech45 (22 Jan 2014)

Thanks Marinemech!


----------



## matt54321 (22 Jan 2014)

Colta said:
			
		

> Bah! Getting so excited/nervous/anxious/freaked out. Swearing in tomorrow AM and then it's just another 8 days till I fly out. Any one else getting the nervous jitters? Just doesn't feel like there's enough time in the day to get eveything done. (packing/cleaning/sorting)



yeah i feel ya buddy. dont know if i can take 8 more days of my wife being attached at the hip. lol


----------



## Colta (22 Jan 2014)

matt54321 said:
			
		

> yeah i feel ya buddy. dont know if i can take 8 more days of my wife being attached at the hip. lol



Unfortunately for my husband, I'm the wife attached to his hip.  :facepalm:


----------



## matt54321 (22 Jan 2014)

Colta said:
			
		

> Unfortunately for my husband, I'm the wife attached to his hip.  :facepalm:



thats funny. i didnt think about it going the other way around.


----------



## marinemech (22 Jan 2014)

have you tried a crowbar/pry bar, they seem to be really good at separating things, or maybe Surplus WWII beans?


----------



## matt54321 (22 Jan 2014)

excellent ideas. will let you know how they work out


----------



## Hill12 (23 Jan 2014)

Hey guys, first post on the forums here.  Got the call this morning (Jan 22nd), and I fly out Feb 1st.  I'm coming from the Okanagan valley in BC for Infantry.


----------



## Colta (23 Jan 2014)

Swore in today! Got a bunch of paperwork to fill out, but super excited! There were only 5 of us swearing in today. I fly out of Saint John at 6am... which is  but it's all good. 
I'm going to be in platoon 023E, anyone else know if that's their platoon?


----------



## marinemech (23 Jan 2014)

Colta, how did you draw the short straw for a 6AM flight lol, take a nap once you get to Montreal?


----------



## gpen89 (23 Jan 2014)

Looks like I'll be joining you in 0023E


----------



## Wysiecki (23 Jan 2014)

Same here. I looked at my forms and found that I'm going to be in 0023E.


----------



## dijones6849 (24 Jan 2014)

Hey guys, first post. Got my job offer 2 days ago, get sworn in on january 30 and fly out February 1
Combat engineer!!
I dont have a lot of time between enrolling and leaving so could someone provide me with a list of what to bring?


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2014)

dijones6849 said:
			
		

> I dont have a lot of time between enrolling and leaving so could someone provide me with a list of what to bring?



Your CFRC should give you a complete list.


----------



## matt54321 (24 Jan 2014)

Hill12 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, first post on the forums here.  Got the call this morning (Jan 22nd), and I fly out Feb 1st.  I'm coming from the Okanagan valley in BC for Infantry.



Congrats! Thats very short notice. Try not to lose your mind getting everything in order.


----------



## Twiggy94 (24 Jan 2014)

Hey guys, I got the call for Veh Tech on January 9th and I'm flying out of Toronto on February 1st. Really excited for BMQ and looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## M Farmz (24 Jan 2014)

VW1994 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I got the call for Veh Tech on January 9th and I'm flying out of Toronto on February 1st. Really excited for BMQ and looking forward to meeting everyone.


Hey guys, I was called yesterday and offered a position as a Combat Engineer.
I am leaving on February 1st and I am flying out of Toronto. Super excited!


----------



## matt54321 (24 Jan 2014)

Anyone in 0022E platoon? I'm actually alittle bummed out that im not in the same platoon as some of you guys, and gal colta.


----------



## Colta (24 Jan 2014)

Out of the 4 other people that were swearing in with me 3 of them were going into 0022E, two were AVS and one was Combat Engineer... I'm sure we'll all have lots of company.   Plus, I'm sure we'll all meet up again at some point. I'm kinda considering setting up a facebook page for our two platoons, if anyone is interested. 
Congrats everyone who has just gotten their calls. It's going to be a wild ride! 
I'm not exactly excited about the 6am flight, but I guess it's going to be early mornings from then on out anyway... so ah well.  :dunno:

So far it looks like I'm the only one leaving from Saint John airport that day, unless there are others who've sworn in ahead of me or will be swearing in soon. We'll all have to find each other at the Montreal airport.


----------



## Stuff (24 Jan 2014)

Heya folks, got mixed up with the threads here. 

I received the call yesterday for Combat Engineer, my swearing-in is on the 28th. 
Flying out of...my front door in Montreal to head there. Convenient, to say the least.  ;D


----------



## tbruce (25 Jan 2014)

Looks like ill be joining you guys. Swearing in the 30th for combat engineer coming from Victoria.


----------



## Colta (25 Jan 2014)

Lots of combat engineers in this bmq it seems. You guys all seem to be getting the call pretty close to go time. I can't wait! Only one more week till we fly/drive out! Woot!!


----------



## matt54321 (25 Jan 2014)

I'm game for a facebook page colta. Let me know if and when you set it up.


----------



## Colta (25 Jan 2014)

I set up a page on Facebook... it's called BMQ r0022E and r0023E. I think all ya'll need to do is search for it and then ask to join. It's a closed group for privacy.


----------



## matt54321 (25 Jan 2014)

Doesn't seem to be showing up on the search?


----------



## Colta (25 Jan 2014)

Must be because of Facebook's weird privacy settings. If you want to add me to facebook, I can invite you to the group. My name is Carla Cyr. Or I can add you to mine, whatever works.


----------



## matt54321 (26 Jan 2014)

Come on people, don't be shy. Add colta on facebook and get into the group. It may be good to better know who you are going to spend the next 3 months with!


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Jan 2014)

Just over a week left until your course starts.

Instead of spending your "last free time" before course sleeping in and splurging on food may I suggest waking up at 5am every day and (sometime during the day) going for short 5KM-6KM runs.


----------



## gpen89 (28 Jan 2014)

Just picked up some swiffer cloths and mr clean erasers for course. I heard they were a good idea to bring. Anybody else have the same idea??


----------



## Colta (28 Jan 2014)

I was thinking about picking up the same stuff. I guess we'll see, I still have a few more things to pick up before Sat.


----------



## matt54321 (28 Jan 2014)

Even if you decide not to grab it now, i'm sure the canex will have it once you get there.


----------

